# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  After your opinions on design

## mike_perth

Hey Everyone 
I am new to the idea of designing my own house and have been a long time reader of this forum and recently joined to start contributing (I’m an electrician and electrical engineer)  
My wife and I are planning a renovation on a 1950's weatherboard house in Victoria Park Perth. 
Attached are the plans showing the existing building and my ideas for the extension and I would really appreciate your feedback if you have the time on what I have drawn so far. As I’m using a free drawing package I can only export the plan views and not the elevations or site plan. Though basically we are limited to 4.6M from existing back of house to fence and a diagonal boundary on the right side with 6.5M from front of house to boundary and at back 4.5M 
The sleep out and laundry do not match in ceiling or floor levels so that area needs to go. 
Id really appreciate your opinions if you have the time 
Mike

----------


## dib

Look where your load bearing walls are first, they may not be easy to remove.  Also draw your expected roof and current roof line ( valleys, ridges etc).  You need to be thinking about how it is all going to fit together and the actual construction ...  unless money is no issue.

----------


## sundancewfs

Looks good Mike
I'd make the comment that the layout of the onsuite could be changed, so you don't look straight onto the loo. Also the adding of robes to the outer wall might give you some head scratching, as they will either be under your eaves or on a gable end wall (depending on your roof line) I would be easier to keep things inside existing wall lines.
Hope you find this constructive.

----------


## jago

Hi Mike_perth  
Whoever is the cook should walk the drawing/space as if they're cooking a meal or have  a guest sitting at table, benchtop or even sofa whilst trying to do some cooking... see if the layout suits the cook...it's amazing how many people want to change positions of key items in their kitchen afterthey have had them for a couple of months! 
Bed 2 consider  the position of the door to the bed and window with the position of the robes maybe move robes to wall near door so that you can have the bed at a right angle to the window unless you have a view, it will stop walk arounds and making the room small.

----------


## autogenous

Without dimensions in a tight space its hard to grasp dimensions and fit

----------

